# Kings and all its different iterations



## Ride-Fly

There seems to be a lot of different versions of De Rosa Kings. I know it all started with the original King about a decade ago. Next came the King XL? Next came the King 3 (I am assuming that is why there is no King 2, because the XL was the second version??) and now the King RS? Do I have my ducks in a row? Are there any more that I am missing? 

I saw that Bonktown had the King XL for $2250 recently. Got me thinking...hmmm, would be a nice addition. So being the over-analyzer that I am, I then did a cross check with eBay and there are King 3s for about the same price. Is there much difference between the different versions of Kings? Is the RS the best of the bunch? The 3 better than the XL, which is better than the original? Thanks all!


----------



## enac

Don't forget that that the Proto Type 1D and Protos are essentially another version of the King----as well as the collectible Cinquanta ( btw still looking for a 54cm slope Cinquanta).


----------



## Ride-Fly

enac said:


> Don't forget that that the Proto Type 1D and Protos are essentially another version of the King----as well as the collectible Cinquanta ( btw still looking for a 54cm slope Cinquanta).


where do they fall in the chronology? Was the Proto 1D and Protos production models or true prototypes? Are you sure they aren't just sharing the mold? As for the King XL, it was the 2nd version right?


----------



## enac

Cinquanta


----------



## enac

The original king had aluminum lugs.


----------



## enac

Ride-Fly said:


> where do they fall in the chronology? Was the Proto 1D and Protos production models or true prototypes? Are you sure they aren't just sharing the mold? As for the King XL, it was the 2nd version right?


The Cinquanta was the special edition uber-exclusive dark blue carbon fiber bike made for the 50th Anniversary of Ugo's shop in 2003. It had various upgrades compared to the original King: it was made completely out of carbon fiber instead of an aluminum headtube and bottom bracket. The technology that was used in Cinquanta morphed into the KIng XL (ExtraLight) (essentially what may be termed as you stated- a King2). De Rosa later developed protoypes for their racing teams based on the King's shape but used higher grade-lighter weight carbon fiber. The sizing was customizable--- the Prototype 1D became the coveted lightweight De Rosa Protos available in flat black. This was replaced by the KING 3 with high modulus carbon K1HM fiber, an integrated seat mast, and internal cable routing through the frame in 2008. The new KING 3 RS uses a different grade of carbon fiber and is said to be 15% lighter and 18% stiffer than the King 3. It also has straight blade forks and has a BB30 option as well as an oversized headtube.


----------



## Ride-Fly

enac said:


> The Cinquanta was the special edition uber-exclusive dark blue carbon fiber bike made for the 50th Anniversary of Ugo's shop in 2003. It had various upgrades compared to the original King: it was made completely out of carbon fiber instead of an aluminum headtube and bottom bracket. The technology that was used in Cinquanta morphed into the KIng XL (ExtraLight) (essentially what may be termed as you stated- a King2). De Rosa later developed protoypes for their racing teams based on the King's shape but used higher grade-lighter weight carbon fiber. The sizing was customizable--- the Prototype 1D became the coveted lightweight De Rosa Protos available in flat black. This was replaced by the KING 3 with high modulus carbon K1HM fiber, an integrated seat mast, and internal cable routing through the frame in 2008. The new KING 3 RS uses a different grade of carbon fiber and is said to 15% lighter and 18% stiffer than the King. It also has straight blade forks and has a BB30 option.


You da man enac!! I know who to go to with De Rosa questions in the future!!


----------



## enac

One of the final incarnations of the second generation King was the King XL FORMULA. It had an integrated seat post which was pursued more completely with the KING 3.


----------



## enac

IMO, Ride-Fly, if the price is about the same between the KIng XL and King 3 get the 
KING 3.


----------



## sotiris

so what are the diferencies between king3 and king3 RS?thanks!


----------



## enac

sotiris said:


> so what are the diferencies between king3 and king3 RS?thanks!


1. different style paint job--with a larger DE ROSA logo
2. straight blade fork on the RS
3. different blend of carbon used on the RS that they claim on their web page that makes the frame 10% lighter
4, An option to order a "KING 3 RS Custom" with an 1 1/2'" oversized head tube and fork & optional BB30 bottom bracket--- instead of the Italian thread


----------



## bestT

*my two kings...*

2004 and 2010


----------



## enac

BestT, both bikes are beautiful. Is your KING 3 an ACF 71 or 73? Please let us know if you notice any differences in ride quality between the different model years. I have a KING 3, and have never ridden any other KING but mine. Stylistic changes aside, I have always wondered if there was really that great a difference in ride and feel between earlier model years and more recent ones. Congrats? What was the final waiting time between ordering and arrival?


----------



## bestT

*it's a 71...*

the first thing i noticed is that the king 3 is much lighter...
i'm going on its first ride tomorrow and will post my impressions...

it took 6 months to get it! never got a straight answer why... i ordered directly from como bike in milan


----------



## redmasi

A (*new*) old stock King XL Formula frameset. 2 year warranty, and they claim to be authorized De Rosa dealer. 
OK, green would not be my first choice... but then again... I wasn't thinking a King was anywhere near my budget for my next build. 

Opinions please?    

*EDIT:* They didn't have a geometry chart, so I asked them to measure the frame: 
_"Top tube length is 54.5 cm and Bottom bracket to center of top tube measures 49.5cm."_
Too small for me. 2008 Model. Free ship, 30-day return, $6.99 return shipping. 

Was thinking of maybe trying to pull off Italian colors..... Oh well.  


https://www.departmentofgoods.com/de-rosa-king-xl-formula-road-frameset-mens


----------



## rubbersoul

epic ride


----------



## Ride-Fly

Somebody bought the green one from dept of goods and is re-listing kit on craigslist for $2000. I can't recall which local CL it was, maybe San Diego or LA. I think DoG sold it for $1250. I wonder if the seller will make any $ on his arbitrage.


----------

